# Οι συντομογραφίες διατηρούν τους τόνους τους (20ός, κ.ά.)



## nickel (Aug 3, 2011)

Στις συντομογραφίες, τα τονιζόμενα γράμματα διατηρούν τον τόνο τους. Οι συντομογραφίες δεν είναι μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις που μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι δεν τονίζονται. Για παράδειγμα, δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _και_ το *κ.ά.* (και άλλα): δεν το διαβάζουμε [ka], το διαβάζουμε αναπτυγμένο, «και άλλα», και ο τόνος βοηθάει στη σωστή αποκωδικοποίησή του. 

Έτσι, για παράδειγμα:

ά.α. = άνευ αντικειμένου
έ.α. = ένθα ανωτέρω
ε.έ. = ενεστώτος έτους
κ.ά. = και άλλα / και άλλοι / και άλλες
κ.τ.ό. = και τα όμοια
ό.π. = όπου παραπάνω
(από ΛΝΕΓ και Οδηγό Ε.Ε., σ. 270-3)

Επίσης:
*Άγ. Ελευθέριος* και όχι _Αγ. Ελευθέριος_
*Άγγ. Σικελιανός* και όχι _Αγγ. Σικελιανός_
*Φίλ. Συρίγος* και όχι _Φιλ. Συρίγος_.

Και, βέβαια, *20ός* και όχι _20ος_. Ειδικότερα γι’ αυτό:

Στη Γραμματική Mackridge-Φιλιππάκη, σελ. 108, παρ. 9 διαβάζουμε.
Όταν τα τακτικά αριθμητικά αποτελούνται από δύο λέξεις, τότε και οι δύο αυτές λέξεις κλίνονται. Τα απόλυτα αριθμητικά γράφονται με τον αραβικό αριθμό ακολουθούμενο από την κατάλληλη επιθετική κατάληξη (με τόνο όταν τονίζεται η κατάληξη της τελευταίας αντικαθιστώμενης λέξης), π.χ. _ο 20ός_ [=εικοστός] _αιώνας_, _του 25ου_ [=εικοστού πέμπτου] _κεφαλαίου_.

Ομοίως:
Οδηγός της Ε.Ε. (σελ. 330): Για τους αιώνες χρησιμοποιούνται τακτικά αριθμητικά, τα οποία μπορούν να γράφονται είτε ολογράφως (εικοστός αιώνας) είτε συντετμημένα (20ός αιώνας).
Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής του Μαρωνίτη: Γράφουμε: εικοστός αιώνας, εν ανάγκη μόνον: 20ός αιώνας.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα _εικοστός_: επίσης γράφεται 20ός στην αραβική αρίθμηση.

Αν κοιτάξετε τις συντομογραφίες στο ΛΚΝ (εδώ) ή στο ΛΝΕΓ σελ. 38-39 (ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο λεξικό, φαντάζομαι) θα γίνει αμέσως αντιληπτό ότι οι συντομογραφίες διατηρούν τους τόνους τους και δεν τους αποβάλλουν!

Με άλλα λόγια, αν γράψετε _κ.α._ ή _20ος_, να ξέρετε ότι ο προσεκτικός επιμελητής θα σας τα διορθώσει.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 3, 2011)

Σωστή και χρήσιμη η υπενθύμιση - ευχαριστούμε. Επειδή όμως εγώ έμαθα τις συντομογραφίες των αριθμητικών την εποχή που ήταν της μόδας να μπαίνουν σε εκθέτη, και δεν έχω δει ποτέ κάποιον να βάζει τόνο π.χ. στο "20ού", πρόκειται για εξαίρεση ή απλά πολύ διαδεδομένο λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2011)

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ αυτόματους εκθέτες στα τακτικά. Μια από τις πρώτες δουλειές που έκανα στο Word ήταν που πήγα και τους απενεργοποίησα (πηγαίνετε Tools > Autocorrect > Autoformat as you type, και απενεργοποιήστε εκείνο το δεύτερο κουμπάκι που λέει «Ordinals (1st) with superscript»).

Είχα καταθέσει παλιότερα αλλού από ξένους γλωσσικούς οδηγούς τα παρακάτω:

ABLE Style Guide:
Treat ordinal numbers like cardinal numbers (the first item of the 75th trial …). [Do not use superscripts; disable the feature if it is a MS Word default setting.]

Yale University Press - Submissions
Spell out names of centuries (nineteenth century, not 19th century). If you need to use “th” or “st” for other ordinal numbers, do not use superscripts.

Bucknell Style Guide
Number 10 and over, including ordinal numbers (14th, 21st). Use numerals, even if the number is below 10, when indicating the following: ages, figures containing decimals, statistics, percentages, sums of money, times of day, days of month, latitude and longitude, degrees of temperature, dimensions, measurements, and proportions. Do not use superscripts.

Rutgers Guide to Grammar and Style
Look around: you'll notice that no professionally printed books use superscripts, and neither should you. [...] Solutions? For starters, turn off the superscript ordinals; there's no reason for them in the world.​
Έχουν εκλείψει οι λόγοι που μας έκαναν να γράφουμε αυτούς τους εκθέτες. Ακόμα, ωστόσο, κι αν τους χρησιμοποιείτε, δεν εκλείπουν οι λόγοι που επιβάλλουν να μένουν τα τονισμένα γράμματα: ο 20ός, του 20ού, όσο ψηλά κι αν σηκώσετε τα γράμματα. «Πολύ διαδεδομένο λάθος» είναι η απάντηση.

Γκουγκλιές:
20ου = 1.520.000
20ού = 1.110.000


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 3, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! Ούτε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ εκθέτες, εννοούσα στα χειρόγραφα γιατί εκείνη την εποχή το Word ήταν ακόμα η περίφημη λάμψη στο μάτι του Μπιλ Γκέιτς, αλλά ας μην καρφωνόμαστε...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 3, 2011)

Πολύ χρήσιμο! Δεν το ήξερα. Ευχαριστούμε, Νίκελ! :)


----------

